# My account was blocked. I was falsely accused of DUI.What to do?



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Earlier I received a message from Uber saying my account has been blocked. And that I have been reported for using drugs while driving. I was shocked to see this

I do not smoke drink or do drugs, at all whatsoever.

I believe that someone saw the caffeine tablets i keep in my center console and thought those were drugs??

I called Uber support and later messaged them a picture of said caffeine tablets. 

Has this ever happened to anyone? If so what was the outcome. Advice needed!


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Captian-Picard said:


> Earlier I received a message from Uber saying my account has been blocked. And that I have been reported for using drugs while driving. I was shocked to see this
> 
> I do not smoke drink or do drugs, at all whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Don't drive around ghetto, don't pick up ghetto like people, and keep your damn personal stuff away from passenger's sight. And do not talk a lot with passengers.
Contact Uber and explain everything to them, it is your first time, they'll give you a chance


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Keep things mimimalistic and generic. Just play FM radio. I was once rated low by a piece of crap with pink hair and stupid nose ring because I was listening to country music.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

This song offended the pink haired one with nose ring.
I don't keep it country when a pink-haired passenger is in the backseat


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Captian-Picard said:


> believe that someone saw the caffeine tablets i keep in my center console


Well that was careless put them away!!! However, they probably just wanted a free ride.


Captian-Picard said:


> Has this ever happened to anyone?


Thousands of People.


Captian-Picard said:


> If so what was the outcome. Advice needed!


If it's your first time being reported then you'll be on hold for up to 48 hours while they do their "investigation". After that you'll be back on. Usually you don't get permanently deactivated until the 3rd DUI complaint, but now you are at strike 1.


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Last Samurai said:


> Don't drive around ghetto, don't pick up ghetto like people, and keep your damn personal stuff away from passenger's sight. And do not talk a lot with passengers.
> Contact Uber and explain everything to them, it is your first time, they'll give you a chance


Jesus I do the opposite. I am super friendly and talk to everyone. And I live in Detroit and pick up alot of passengers from here


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

I stopped driving people and I have to tell you, no food has ever reported me for any reason...


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Captian-Picard said:


> Jesus I do the opposite. I am super friendly and talk to everyone. And I live in Detroit and pick up alot of passengers from here


Talking is not the problem, but getting carried away is. Controlled talk is good. I did not tell you to don't talk, I told you don't talk a lot. And don't show a lot. Even a can of Redbull visible to the passenger is not a good idea. To passenger you never drive 10 or 12 hours, you always drive 3 hours a day. And every passenger is always your first passenger for the day.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

Captian-Picard said:


> Advice needed!


it happened to me twice in a three week period. People do it just to get a free ride from Uber. 

get some “smile you’re on camera 🙂” stickers or an obvious interior dashcam. 

dealing with Uber I ask Uber which ride? they reply they can’t say because of privacy policy. Then I reply “no one’s ever asked to end a ride early and the police never contacted me, so I guess they weren’t that concerned about my driving”


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

UberNLV said:


> it happened to me twice in a three week period. People do it just to get a free ride from Uber.
> 
> get some “smile you’re on camera 🙂” stickers or an obvious interior dashcam.
> 
> ...


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

guano said:


> I stopped driving people and I have to tell you, no food has ever reported me for any reason...


Did anybody from Ghetto not report you for missing food? Those Big Macs delivered to the Harlem or the Bronx have mouths and Report.


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Last Samurai said:


> Did anybody from Ghetto not report you for missing food? Those Big Macs delivered to the Harlem or the Bronx have mouths and Report.


When I did door dash I got reported for missing food several times. Then I left doordash. It was slow anyway and not worth it


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Last Samurai said:


> Did anybody from Ghetto not report you for missing food? Those Big Macs delivered to the Harlem or the Bronx have mouths and Report.


I don't pick up food from places where ghetto dwellers order from... good tipping people normally don't play games and I don't pick up no tipper's food


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

guano said:


> I don't pick up food from places where ghetto dwellers order from... good tipping people normally don't play games and I don't pick up no tipper's food


That's true for rideshare too. Avoid ghetto and ghetto dwellers, and 99% of the problems avoided.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Captian-Picard said:


> When I did door dash I got reported for missing food several times. Then I left doordash. It was slow anyway and not worth it


I also said no FOOD ever reported me... lol


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

I also avoid picking up people who have my first name, because I'm damn sure they are a piece of crap


----------



## Uber4lyfe (Jul 5, 2020)

Send in Dash Cam footage. An Uber General will be thrown under the bus regardless of his/her accomplishments.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

The worst thing that have ever happened to me in my driving career happened when I was a driving taxi in New York City. Three guys took me to the Bronx and I got robbed at gunpoint. I lost around $400 cash.
And one night I was around Harlem. The car in front of me stopped, and two guys and a woman got out and accused me of Hit and Run. They had a baby in the backseat. They threatened that they would call the cops, and they did. Can't forget till today their nasty accent. "Five hundred dollars". 😔
When the cops arrived, they told the cops to go away. I was a dumb kid, I got scared and gave them the money.


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

Captian-Picard said:


> Earlier I received a message from Uber saying my account has been blocked. And that I have been reported for using drugs while driving. I was shocked to see this
> 
> I do not smoke drink or do drugs, at all whatsoever.
> 
> ...


same thing happened to me about a year back . I Roasted uber and the rider !!!
I went to a lab and got a urine test that showed i had no alcohol in my system for the last 72HRS.
Armed with this , i went straight at uber with it.

check my post on this issue , and how i Checkmated Uber n the Pax

anunaki a.k.a (The Duke Of Rideshare - Youtube)


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Annunaki said:


> same thing happened to me about a year back . I Roasted uber and the rider !!!
> I went to a lab and got a urine test that showed i had no alcohol in my system for the last 72HRS.
> Armed with this , i went straight at uber with it.
> 
> ...


another poster said uber does not even accept toxicology reports tho


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

Captian-Picard said:


> another poster said uber does not even accept toxicology reports tho


Not unless thats a new development , which i doubt. Remember people can write anything, so its better to do your own due diligence. just becasue someone said so, doesnt mean that it might be true, right ?
Im my case , i went to a Certified Government Lab in Toronto ( I google searched a reputable lab ). The lab also asured me that the results is 100% proof of the actual toxicology effect , and that i can go with it anyhwere, and prove my case.
So when i sent this to uber, the case was over .

Anunaki a.k..a (The Duke Of Rideshare - YOUTUBE CHANNEL )


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

looks like i'll call up uber support again tomorrow and see then


----------



## Annunaki (Jul 17, 2017)

Captian-Picard said:


> looks like i'll call up uber support again tomorrow and see then


i wouldnt call without any proof . with toxicology report in my hand , its hard facts that they cant run away from

Anunaki a.k..a (The Duke Of Rideshare - YOUTUBE CHANNEL )


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

I would drink a 5th of JD and drive your car through the front door of the uber office. Gee , i guess i was drunk....


----------



## circuitsports (Apr 19, 2020)

I had a black girl tell someone over the phone I was a serial killer and started taking 50 pictures of me - unfortunately I was wearing mask and driving a stolen car - look for her next appearance on a milk carton near you.

She was eating something that smelled exactly like hot tuna and was yelling at her iPhone on her lap doing face time while eating that trash, so she totally deserved the cement shoes...

I took a uber once and the driver was high and his bong was on the passenger seat - they immediately removed him from the platform.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Last Samurai said:


> And every passenger is always your first passenger for the day.


5th passenger of the day. That way you aren't blamed for trash in the back seat, previous pax odor, fingerprints on the windows, scuff marks, dirt/water marks on the car, etc. First ride of the day the car should be perfect. Five rides in there's been some wear and tear already and a reasonable pax wouldn't blame the driver.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Captian-Picard said:


> another poster said uber does not even accept toxicology reports tho


They do not. 

Uber has a 3 strike policy when it comes to intoxicated driving reports.

You get suspended for 24 or 48 hours fir the 1st two. You should be able to log in almost exactly 24 hours after you got the notice.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Annunaki said:


> Not unless thats a new development , which i doubt. Remember people can write anything, so its better to do your own due diligence. just becasue someone said so, doesnt mean that it might be true, right ?
> Im my case , i went to a Certified Government Lab in Toronto ( I google searched a reputable lab ). The lab also asured me that the results is 100% proof of the actual toxicology effect , and that i can go with it anyhwere, and prove my case.
> So when i sent this to uber, the case was over .
> 
> Anunaki a.k..a (The Duke Of Rideshare - YOUTUBE CHANNEL )


You got a lab test for every intoxicant know? 😆 🤣 😂 

Your report is still in the system. They use a simple 3 strike system, 2 more and your done. 

If they took any report from you it was just to shut you up.


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Boca Ratman said:


> They do not.
> 
> Uber has a 3 strike policy when it comes to intoxicated driving reports.
> 
> You get suspended for 24 or 48 hours fir the 1st two. You should be able to log in almost exactly 24 hours after you got the notice.


24 to 48 hours? This happened yesterday at 2. Fingers crossed!


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

What is gas in your area ? 4.50 a gallon . Your not making money driving passengers right now anyways .
Apply to deliver pizza they make 15 to 20 here an hour . Uber drivers here area making 10 an hour after they pay gas . 
Uber driver . What is a uber driver ? There are not many uber drivers here anymore . The pay is that bad .
.60 per mile and .11 a minute . 4.40 a gallon . lmao  really who can profit ???? Hope your all electric


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Captian-Picard said:


> Earlier I received a message from Uber saying my account has been blocked. And that I have been reported for using drugs while driving. I was shocked to see this
> 
> I do not smoke drink or do drugs, at all whatsoever.
> 
> ...


You know what ? This question has been all time #1 issues of driving with Uber. And that's not happening with Taxi cab or Limo companies this often like a supermarket gossip news paper on a rack . 
If you don't want to get rid of this persistent head ache of false reports false claims like that's creeps up to your house walls with graffiti when you wake up then it's better to let it all go and change your employer. 
You make waaay more money and managements are solid but doing same thing and way better clienteles . And you'll glad to make that change. If you like someone always poking you and doing pranks on you constantly , talking craps , making up dramas then I don't know what to say. But if you thinks this driving job is serious and enjoyable, to have happy income ? You better off stay away from this scam company called FUBER. They are consists with fraternity college glad whos brains are flied and high as a kite but got thier current positions in a Uber because of thier daddys college and party connections . Stay away. Don't be an burned child loves the fire .


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

still no response from uber 24 hours later


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Captian-Picard said:


> still no response from uber 24 hours later


It's better . Do you like to get a call back from overseas scam telemarketing center ? LMAO 🤣😂


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Captian-Picard said:


> still no response from uber 24 hours later


Give it a week. In the mean time drive for Pink Uber


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Last Samurai said:


> Give it a week. In the mean time drive for Pink Uber


Both platforms trips requests are controlled by one undercontract company so it's basically same thing either way .


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

Captian-Picard said:


> Earlier I received a message from Uber saying my account has been blocked. And that I have been reported for using drugs while driving. I was shocked to see this
> 
> I do not smoke drink or do drugs, at all whatsoever.
> 
> I believe that someone saw the caffeine tablets i keep in my center console and thought those were drugs??


Uhhh, I hate to tell you this, bub, but you do "do drugs" despite your denial. What do you think caffeine is, especially in tablet form? The pax probably had no idea what those pills were; they just assumed that they were "something"...which they were. If I was an Uber passenger and rode with a driver who needed caffeine tablets to stay awake - I'd be concerned.

We all like to "feather our nest" and make our driving environment as comfortable as possible - keeping handy the things we think we might need. One Uber driver I knew had a ton of clutter in his center console - one paxhole gigged him for it. He was irate when he got the nastygram from Uber. I said, "Man, get rid of all that shit!" And he goes, "I need it all." Notepads? A cupholder _full_ of pens/pencils? A tin of Altoids? All kinds of crap like that. He had something (an atlas or road maps or something) stuck between his seat and the center console! Me, I keep _nothing_ in the open cubby of my center console but a mask. Everything else gets stowed. Nothing hangs from my rearview mirror. 

We all do this job differently, and my way may not be your way. That's fine. But don't leave random pills out in plain sight for a passenger to see.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Trying to imagine what would make a rider think you were doing drugs...

By any chance do you refer to yourself as "Captain Picard", or just "Captain" during the ride? Do you ever call your passenger "Number 1"? Do you ever talk to your car and say things like "Lay in a course for Tau Alpha C", "Engage", or fire phasers!"?

Just askin'.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

_Tron_ said:


> Trying to imagine what would make a rider think you were doing drugs...
> 
> By any chance do you refer to yourself as "Captain Picard", or just "Captain" during the ride? Do you ever call your passenger "Number 2"? Do you ever talk to your car and say things like "Lay in a course for Tau Alpha C", "Engage", or fire phasers!"?
> 
> Just askin'.


🤷


----------



## foreverct (May 4, 2020)

Always CYA. Don't leave pills visible lol. I don't even leave an innocent paper bag visible because someone could suspect a bottle is in there.


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

_Tron_ said:


> Trying to imagine what would make a rider think you were doing drugs...
> 
> By any chance do you refer to yourself as "Captain Picard", or just "Captain" during the ride? Do you ever call your passenger "Number 1"? Do you ever talk to your car and say things like "Lay in a course for Tau Alpha C", "Engage", or fire phasers!"?
> 
> Just askin'.


I might blurt out "make it so number one" or " damn it Q!!" but thats about it


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Account was restores yesterday


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

I have ridden in so many trashy and smoke laced Uber rides.

Clean up your act... literally.

I converse because it's a tourist area. 99% happy people. Give them the lo-down on where to eat and party etc...

Outside of a dash cam and my smiling face, the only thing I give them is a clean ride with option of hand sanitizer.

You can sense the local "hate my job, hate that I have to take Uber to my lousy job" types who want to pick on somebody.

It was your turn.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

It's so funny man ...I don't drink booze or take illicit drugs in private or on a jobs. 
But... there are always someone who would come up to my Brand New Spanking Clean walls then do some graffiti or urinates bogus claims over my good reputation for some fun ... And they can get away with it. Unpunished. 😒🤷

When you make any police report and you are being found out that you've lied on that report then you will be punished. But with ride-sharing ? It's like " Go for it ! 
I'll give you next time $5 free vouchers !! But you can't keep repeat it tho ! "
Just like that... and encouraging such an illegal activities....


----------



## skynet11 (Mar 13, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> Keep things mimimalistic and generic. Just play FM radio. I was once rated low by a piece of crap with pink hair and stupid nose ring because I was listening to country music.


I would have 1-starred you too for playing country music 😜


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

skynet11 said:


> I would have 1-starred you too for playing country music 😜


I'm not a D.J. while I'm driving as Uber driver. But If I'm gonna work as DJ then they need to pay up. 
Id charge 1hr session $400 back in 90s. So , now I should charge $500 an hour . 😎
So let's say, the ride was about 20min I should charge $166.66 for DJing without mixing songs. 😎


----------



## wallyruss1958 (11 mo ago)

Happened to me twice. I do not drink or do drugs. Was driving a van with 20 MPH winds on Interstate and getting pushed around. Got to the destination and the guy started complaining a mile away. He then said I am reporting you for being drunk. I turned to the pissant and said this exactly. "Listen up PRICK, I know where you live and if you make any complaint I will hunt you down and kick your ass" He replied are you threatening me? I said Damn Straight I am. 
I pulled over and called support. Support looked up the guys account and found he made the same complaint 6 times for a free ride. They saw that and immediately suspended his account. Just call support. FOR GODS SAKE KEEP YOUR ITEMS HIDDEN FROM THE RIDERS.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

wallyruss1958 said:


> Happened to me twice. I do not drink or do drugs. Was driving a van with 20 MPH winds on Interstate and getting pushed around. Got to the destination and the guy started complaining a mile away. He then said I am reporting you for being drunk. I turned to the pissant and said this exactly. "Listen up PRICK, I know where you live and if you make any complaint I will hunt you down and kick your ass" He replied are you threatening me? I said Damn Straight I am.
> I pulled over and called support. Support looked up the guys account and found he made the same complaint 6 times for a free ride. They saw that and immediately suspended his account. Just call support. FOR GODS SAKE KEEP YOUR ITEMS HIDDEN FROM THE RIDERS.


I was listening coast to coast AM with George noori talk radio show while I was waiting for pax on a side of some street . 

The show was about ... " CIA connections with L.S.D. ... 
Mr. George Noory and filmmaker Paul Davids discuss his participation in a CIA sponsored experiment administering LSD to test subjects to explore the mental side effects, and the impact it had on his life." Something like that...

So ? When a couple of Pax rolled into my car and hear what they were talking over the radio then one of the male passengers said " What ? L.S.D ? LOL " 🤣😂 like that . 
His fat & ugliest girlfriend also laughing.. the account holder name was her. 

I said " Yes , lol 🙂 this talk radio show always talk about strange stuffs like UFO, paranormals,.etc ... So ? Your name is ... so & so .. ? Okay 👍 Plz put your seatbelt ... Your destination is .... " I started this trip as normal as it's gets. 

They are pretty happy couple each other's and right after I started this trip I changed radio channel for the pax . I chose a General genre musics .. you know ? nothin' special... 

After Ive arrived it's destination and completed it's trip . Pax exited my car .
They were chatting each other while in a back and nothing unusual. 

Then ! My Uber app screen flashes a split second and became dark screen !! I thought its over loaded or having a glitch or something ...

Then, it came back as normal home page but I was loddged out .

So I pressed log in button but it's shows error messages. 
basically telling me I can't log on because your account has been suspended . Like That . 
I contacted support and had no idea what happened . Ive contacted Urgent help line support and had no clue but my account has been blocked because of Pax made some report on your account that's it. 
Next day Ive visited hub and they said. " Well, It seems riders made a report saying that you are taking illicit drugs during it's trip and it's seems it's said it was L.S.D.... " then he look at me like as if I'm a some kind of murderer Infront of him .😱🤯

So that's that . They can say anything they can think of to ruin your earnings and reputations . I consider that this is defamation lawsuits case just like that Johnny Depp is dealing with and which can easily be put outside of Uber's Arbitration agreements.

If anything like this happens do no to hastate but make a small claim case against it . Demand for loss all of wages.


----------



## Pedro Plascencia (Nov 6, 2017)

Left pills where passenger can see them? You dont sound like the sharpest pencil in the box, to say the least. This is the equivalent of shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Pedro Plascencia said:


> Left pills where passenger can see them? You dont sound like the sharpest pencil in the box, to say the least. This is the equivalent of shooting yourself in the foot.


Naw. There were nothing like that you fantasized of, or equivalent of ... Pedo ro .


----------



## Pedro Plascencia (Nov 6, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Naw. There were nothing like that you fantasized of, or equivalent of ... Pedo ro .


Please re read original post. Specifically line 3.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Pedro Plascencia said:


> Please re read original post. Specifically line 3.


Yeah I've re read it.

Btw ? What kind of meds are you taking or were you born this way ?

Coz , You make me feel gratitude 🙏😌 towards How I was born and who I am . 😌
Thank you... Pedo ro 👍

Btw , Right now, I'm listening that famous Snoop Dogg rapping and singing sayin " gangsta! gangsta ! " over the radio and I bet you think I'm a "gangsta " all of sudden , right ?

Wow , Congratulations, Pedo ro ... 👏🎉

You are an Very "Special" human being and your mother loves you dearly . LoL 😂


----------



## Underpaid (Mar 26, 2019)

Captian-Picard said:


> Earlier I received a message from Uber saying my account has been blocked. And that I have been reported for using drugs while driving. I was shocked to see this
> 
> I do not smoke drink or do drugs, at all whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Dealing with Uber or Lyft is like dealing with a robot on issues like this. They always side with the rider because they look at drivers as disposable assets. If the green light hub in your area is open again you should go there and talk in person about it, if it’s not and you can only speak to driver support or email about it it’s probably a lost cause because driver support will just say “ you shouldn’t have been doing drugs “ basically spitting in your face and will do nothing about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Underpaid said:


> Dealing with Uber or Lyft is like dealing with a robot on issues like this. They always side with the rider because they look at drivers as disposable assets. If the green light hub in your area is open again you should go there and talk in person about it, if it’s not and you can only speak to driver support or email about it it’s probably a lost cause because driver support will just say “ you shouldn’t have been doing drugs “ basically spitting in your face and will do nothing about it.


Hub won't do nothing either. They simply tells to wait till account suspensions till lifted. They won't even look at your drug test result from doctor's office. 
One more false report like that gonna get you deactivated thats it.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Annunaki said:


> same thing happened to me about a year back . I Roasted uber and the rider !!!
> I went to a lab and got a urine test that showed i had no alcohol in my system for the last 72HRS.
> Armed with this , i went straight at uber with it.
> 
> ...


To what end?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Seaside_Slider said:


> To what end?


I did the same thing but hub didn't even care at the result of the lab. End up few days account suspension with one strike one more strike and I'll be gone. What a b.s.system that is.


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Captian-Picard said:


> Earlier I received a message from Uber saying my account has been blocked. And that I have been reported for using drugs while driving. I was shocked to see this
> 
> I do not smoke drink or do drugs, at all whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Or anywhere near a center where you can take a drug test and dispute it if you're that hell bent on killing your car and incurring more cost than what you're going to make because that happens constantly in Philly you get reported and you just go right to the center and say I'm taking a drug test now half the time they don't care. Good luck though


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Justmakingmoney said:


> Or anywhere near a center where you can take a drug test and dispute it if you're that hell bent on killing your car and incurring more cost than what you're going to make because that happens constantly in Philly you get reported and you just go right to the center and say I'm taking a drug test now half the time they don't care. Good luck though


I just saw the other responses next time offer to sell the caffeine pills along with some chips and a soda. I don't know how the rules have changed but the Hub in Philly usually didn't care either way it depended on who you got and again it was all about relationship building but don't let any pills visible whether they're over the counter or otherwise. Meanwhile I hope you're online with Lyft and if not get moving they might suck but it's money that's rolling in and then there's always instacart and s h i p t


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Justmakingmoney said:


> I just saw the other responses next time offer to sell the caffeine pills along with some chips and a soda. I don't know how the rules have changed but the Hub in Philly usually didn't care either way it depended on who you got and again it was all about relationship building but don't let any pills visible whether they're over the counter or otherwise. Meanwhile I hope you're online with Lyft and if not get moving they might suck but it's money that's rolling in and then there's always instacart and s h i p t


Lyft isn't Krazy insane as Uber and UBER's catfish profile accounts so he might like it better there .


----------



## Magic Dancer (Nov 18, 2020)

Captian-Picard said:


> Earlier I received a message from Uber saying my account has been blocked. And that I have been reported for using drugs while driving. I was shocked to see this
> 
> I do not smoke drink or do drugs, at all whatsoever.
> 
> ...


If you only pick up rider,s with high ratings, you are less likely to get riders, who make stupid complaints, I don't pick up anyone below 4.8.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Magic Dancer said:


> If you only pick up rider,s with high ratings, you are less likely to get riders, who make stupid complaints, I don't pick up anyone below 4.8.


Well, that's just for a while ... Uber " lies" on Ratings too. You will see it's switches after you accepted it's trip .We calls famous r'tarded kids trick of UBER ...Bait & Switch . LoL 😂. Veteran drivers already knows ... That UBER is consisted group of people called " A boy who cried for Wolf " . No one believes them anymore . Because they lies way too much just like as they breath . Shame but that's how they raised up to be.... A lame individuals .


----------



## gjax00n (Nov 24, 2021)

Captian-Picard said:


> Earlier I received a message from Uber saying my account has been blocked. And that I have been reported for using drugs while driving. I was shocked to see this
> 
> I do not smoke drink or do drugs, at all whatsoever.
> 
> ...


Slingshot
I have driven with this ****ed up company for years & they did the same thing to me. I let my record speak for me, of course I still had to wait for their so called investigation to clear me. The person that accused me wasn't even in my car. I spoke with them over the phone, but based on a less than a minute phone conversation with a complete strnger, uber (SIC intentional) deactivated me. There was no due process, no what's going on, no proof, they just deactivated me. I challenged them to prove it and demanded an immediate field sobriety test. Of course they wouldn't do that. They allowed me to provide 3 additional rides after the accusation. I insisted that they contact those passengers for input as to whether I was inebriated. They didn't do that either. UBER WILL NOT PUT THEMSELF IN A POSITION WHEREIN THEY CAN BE PROVEN WRONG. I have been waiting years for replies to other situations where uber was wrong or could be proven wrong. I don't call them ruthless offhandedly. It is the only word description that truly fits them!

Until drivers take it upon themselves to put a stop to this kind of bullshit from uber they will continue to do things to us drivers. I suspect the accusation had more to do with $ than genuine concern for rider safety. The weekend this happened to me the incentives were the highest they had been in years. I stood to earn maybe as much as 3 - 4K$. This is what I really think was going on - they just didn't want to pay that kind of $. As I mentioned I 've been at this for a while now, uber is more about what it appears they are doing and not what they are truly doing - which is screwing drivers royally.
Until we really unite and stick it to these ****s we might as well sit down and get used to more of the same. uber is the most ruthless company. They have smooged the public into thinking that all is ok between the driver base and the company, particularly with the new CEO. NOTHING COULD BE FARTHER FROM THE TRUTH. These ****s are screwing us more than ever. daddy Dara is a COWARD, A BULLY & A THIEF. I have spoken with thousands of riders that had no clue how bad it is for drivers & how little we get paid (especially in comparison with what we used to make) (and especially how our pay mode went from what it was to what it is now).
I could go on & on. I don't know how long you've been a driver or how much you have followed uber's shenanigans, but it is voluminous and equally egregious. This is a company that uses abuse, deceit and any kind of trickery to promote itself AT THE EXPENSE OF THE DRIVER BASE as a methodology. The drivers were never meant to factor significantly in uber's march to the top. They have used us, treated us like crap every step of the way.
As for the accusation of UTI, demand proof, of course you know they value the source of their revenue more than the instrument of their revenue. Sorry for the long wind, but until we get mad enough to act nothing will change - WE HAVE TO MAKE CHANGE HAPPEN. A bit of advice be mindful of who you talk to (even in this forum). Believe me, I say this with good reason. 
Good luck
PS I'm open for continued discussions.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

gjax00n said:


> Slingshot
> I have driven with this ****ed up company for years & they did the same thing to me. I let my record speak for me, of course I still had to wait for their so called investigation to clear me. The person that accused me wasn't even in my car. I spoke with them over the phone, but based on a less than a minute phone conversation with a complete strnger, uber (SIC intentional) deactivated me. There was no due process, no what's going on, no proof, they just deactivated me. I challenged them to prove it and demanded an immediate field sobriety test. Of course they wouldn't do that. They allowed me to provide 3 additional rides after the accusation. I insisted that they contact those passengers for input as to whether I was inebriated. They didn't do that either. UBER WILL NOT PUT THEMSELF IN A POSITION WHEREIN THEY CAN BE PROVEN WRONG. I have been waiting years for replies to other situations where uber was wrong or could be proven wrong. I don't call them ruthless offhandedly. It is the only word description that truly fits them!
> 
> Until drivers take it upon themselves to put a stop to this kind of bullshit from uber they will continue to do things to us drivers. I suspect the accusation had more to do with $ than genuine concern for rider safety. The weekend this happened to me the incentives were the highest they had been in years. I stood to earn maybe as much as 3 - 4K$. This is what I really think was going on - they just didn't want to pay that kind of $. As I mentioned I 've been at this for a while now, uber is more about what it appears they are doing and not what they are truly doing - which is screwing drivers royally.
> ...


 I agree with you with full confidence 200% 😤👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## Tommy2U (Dec 2, 2021)

I just got wrongly deactivated for DUI accusations. Its BS they can do this to us. A rider is flat out lying and uber doesn't care either way they just deactivate and put you on suspension. 

This is my first one. I'll just wait out the time till they reactivate me it's been about 24 hrs. What a nightmare this uber has been lol. I really enjoy the job but the crazy bs dealing with uber is insane.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Tommy2U said:


> I just got wrongly deactivated for DUI accusations. Its BS they can do this to us. A rider is flat out lying and uber doesn't care either way they just deactivate and put you on suspension.
> 
> This is my first one. I'll just wait out the time till they reactivate me it's been about 24 hrs. What a nightmare this uber has been lol. I really enjoy the job but the crazy bs dealing with uber is insane.


So your account is suspended not deactivated.


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

Just got another suspension for yet another false dui accusation. Maybe it's time to not drive in the Detroit area anymore


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Captian-Picard said:


> Just got another suspension for yet another false dui accusation. Maybe it's time to not drive in the Detroit area anymore


Well, no matter where you go pax will make false reports. Because it's already hard wired in thier heads. They know they can get " Next time free or discount voucher " if you make a claim and they know UBER doesn't even really investigate but by the how frequently pax makes those claims . 
So basically , Uber is the one encouraging it to do so . 

And You have only 1 more strike to go .
It's better to drive with solid corp instead of a corp with college frat kids running games over people's lives.


----------



## Captian-Picard (Jan 6, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Well, no matter where you go pax will make false reports. Because it's already hard wired in thier heads. They know they can get " Next time free or discount voucher " if you make a claim and they know UBER doesn't even really investigate but by the how frequently pax makes those claims .
> So basically , Uber is the one encouraging it to do so .
> 
> And You have only 1 more strike to go .
> It's better to drive with solid corp instead of a corp with college frat kids running games over people's lives.


So the 3 strikes rule is legit?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Captian-Picard said:


> So the 3 strikes rule is legit?


2strikes rule Thats what I've heard from the hub but I guess it's three strikes ?
Anyway if you got deactivated there is a service called " The Reactivation Center" 
They can help you.


----------



## ninjadriver (8 mo ago)

a lot of the gig apps they have 3 strike rule so if you ****ed up 3 times then your gnona get banned bro. my friend got her instacart account gone cause she dropped off food at the wrong doorstep, over 5,000 succesful deliveries they don't care. you could be 5 star driver and 3 bad ratings will get you banned. that's why you gotta call up Uber if you get a bad rider so their bad rating doesn't hit your account. Anway the guys over at The Reactivation Center can help you if you get banned.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

ninjadriver said:


> a lot of the gig apps they have 3 strike rule so if you ****ed up 3 times then your gnona get banned bro. my friend got her instacart account gone cause she dropped off food at the wrong doorstep, over 5,000 succesful deliveries they don't care. you could be 5 star driver and 3 bad ratings will get you banned. that's why you gotta call up Uber if you get a bad rider so their bad rating doesn't hit your account. Anway the guys over at The Reactivation Center can help you if you get banned.


Sounds like they are trying to be some kind of institutions but " Rent a Cop " vv would never be a
Real police men with Uniforms. 
If they want to get rid of us then we will be disappear .


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Do as the shuffler would do....
Sign up for an account under a relatives name.... Make sure they are on all pertinent paperwork for Uber.... Make the profile picture you....


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Juggalo9er said:


> Do as the shuffler would do....
> Sign up for an account under a relatives name.... Make sure they are on all pertinent paperwork for Uber.... Make the profile picture you....


What kind of benefits does that make ? 🤔🤷


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> What kind of benefits does that make ? 🤔🤷


A brand new account to shuffle on


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 24, 2021)

Juggalo9er said:


> A brand new account to shuffle on


Oh I see ... 🙈 well, I have no relatives and in anyways UBER will deactivates old drivers one way or another like making up claims and framing on them so I really don't careless. 

I'd rather go drive for Shaffer corp to drive better cars.
Perhaps, I should fly a Private Jet for money. 














Uber robs money from drivers while lowering FARES!!







youtube.com


----------

